

All-New Kindle Paperwhite, 6“ High-Resolution Display (300 Ppi) - ytch
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OQVZDJM

======
kungpoo
Interesting international pricing...

In the UK it's 109.99 GBP which is ~173 USD

